# Veradero



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I decided to check inside some of my canisters that I left in my new veradero tank, I got a little excited to see this kind of development so I took a couple pictures that aren't very good.... Assuming they don't morph out with SLS (crossing my fingers!) these are already spoken for (you know who you are).... These are pictures of two different tadpoles, really cool that you can already separate the two just by looking at the pattern


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice, looks like they will be out in a day or 2


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Julio said:


> nice, looks like they will be out in a day or 2


That soon? That makes me a little nervous... I expected their elbows to be a little bigger before the feet break out... makes me worried about the potential for SLS....


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

The arms look pretty good. They could still be a week out, sometimes its takes a while for their arms to pop.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

markbudde said:


> The arms look pretty good. They could still be a week out, sometimes its takes a while for their arms to pop.


If you look at the third photo I think I see some skin starting to tear on the right elbow....


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

Shwingggggg...... varrry nice varrrrrrrrrry niceeeeeeeee. Ima say they look prime time lol


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

cool beans...its been a month and mine dont have back legs yet. The ones in the broms are older but I cant see them good enough to know for sure.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Great looking tadpoles. I think it's a tossup between vanzos, benedicta, and the veraderos for which are my favorite thumbs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jake you really got to look at them in a petri dish where you can see the underside of the arms, how soon they pop really has nothing to do with wether or not they have SLS


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I wasn't thinking about how soon they pop, I was thinking more along the lines of the size of the elbows.... They look a little small, but maybe I'm wrong.



Julio said:


> Jake you really got to look at them in a petri dish where you can see the underside of the arms, how soon they pop really has nothing to do with wether or not they have SLS


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Very nice! 

So they like black flim cans for deposit sites, what height and that stuff???? Full tank shot???? Any other info would be great to share, size of tank, misting routine, height from floor, room temp, tank temp!!

Thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> Very nice!
> 
> So they like black flim cans for deposit sites, what height and that stuff???? Full tank shot???? Any other info would be great to share, size of tank, misting routine, height from floor, room temp, tank temp!!
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/52422-results-boredom.html

That should help some 

Tank sits on the floor. Daytime temps range right around 75 and 78 degrees. My misting can sometimes be sporadic. When they went on their laying spree I was misting every other day. Since getting six total tadpoles I put them on a dry spell. When these morph out I'm going back to misting very heavily again. Room temp is right around 73 or 74. Hope this helps


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Legs on the first one finally popped:


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful. I love that the legs are starting to get a little blue to them.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

They're likely a lot more blue, between the flash and the black background and then poo it fades out the color a lot.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

they look great... keep up the good work


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Right on right on. Hopefully in a few months I'll have something like this to share.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

My oldest Varadero tad is about 10-14 days behind your guy. Good luck with yours. I recently (June 7th) moved from Boston to Cleveland and I was afraid it would put them off breeding but no such issue - already have tads from eggs laid since arrival and there's a nice developing clutch now too.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Two of the tadpoles have popped their front legs so I moved them out of the tank and into five ounce containers (containers are in a temp tank with a ton of springtails and flourite for substrate) tipped severely on the side. There's enough water for them to swim around in, but hopefully it's at a sharp enough angle that when they're ready to move out they'll be able to do so. I also snapped a few pictures. For some reason since the containers are at an angle I'm having trouble getting good shots, but... I did what I could....


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely COOL! I love these frogs. These are officially the next frogs I'm going to get after my pair of Azureus.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I also snapped a few pictures. For some reason since the containers are at an angle I'm having trouble getting good shots, but... I did what I could....


Considering what you're working with, I think those are very good shots. Do you keep any other imitators or imitator related species (such as vanzolini) ?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> Considering what you're working with, I think those are very good shots. Do you keep any other imitators or imitator related species (such as vanzolini) ?


Not at the moment, but I'm getting a proven pair of nominat imitators in a couple months that I'm pretty excited about


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

What attracts you to the nominates?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> What attracts you to the nominates?


They're green... they'll be my second green frog. I like to have a little bit of variety. They're just a really pretty frog. But ultimately I'm more of a fantastica guy


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very interesting. Why not get CV instead of Nominate? By the way, do you have a post or thread anywhere showing what you keep?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

johnc said:


> Very interesting. Why not get CV instead of Nominate? By the way, do you have a post or thread anywhere showing what you keep?


THis is an outdated thread. I really need to update. I don't have all the frogs in here anymore like the cayos, azureus, cobalts or lowland fants (although I'm thinking next year I'm going to get some new lowland fants). And I have my benedicta that aren't in that thread as well as some nigricans (I don't know what else I have that I may not have in that thread, but... whatever). Anyway this'll give you a bit of an idea: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/39905-i-love-my-frogs.html

I don't know what a CV (Csomething Valley I'm sure... I know I've heard of them I just... seem to have forgotten for a moment) is... but I just gotta love the nominat. THey're bright, they're bold, they strike me as a particularly happy frog... just can't go wrong


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> but I just gotta love the nominat. THey're bright, they're bold, they strike me as a particularly happy frog... just can't go wrong


i agree....i love them  cant go wrong with a standard imi. The pics are looking awesome! cant wait to see them climb outta the water and start mow chowin' some springs


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Cainarachi Valley imitators are pretty much the same as nominates, just from a known locale in the wild.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Old picture of my C. Valley when I first got them. I dont get many pics since its a top opening and the glass is always wet and foggy.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

took one through the glass, dont mind that its blurry and distorted.



















They are pretty neat frogs. I like them alot, just need to build them an exoterra so they are more veiwable.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Agreed, and I think they look so much better in a "browner" terrarium. A green frog on a green background isn't as fetching in my opinion.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Good looking frogs.... But I've already got my order for the nominats in.... So, maybe sometime in the future, but my _year_ for frogging is already planned out so it'll have to be sometime in the future.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Any updates on your Varadero froglets? Got arms yet? My first is 1-2 days behind your photos on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Two of them are straight up out of the water... but I don't want to take pictures right now. They seem a little stressed (who could blame them, going from water to land has gotta be stressful). I'll snap some shots soon.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

wahoooooooo


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got home from grocery shopping and mine have finallys started laying again. All four of them where in/on one film can and one of my males was in there fertilizing some eggs. Not sure how many. Another exciting factor is I looked in the brom with a tad that I can actually see in and it now has full coloring and may of even had front legs! I am excited for both of us!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

This guy worries me a little... he doesn't do a lot of moving (but I have seen him on the side of the tank and it doesn't look like he's getting skinny so I'm probably just being over protective).










Is it just me, or does this guy seem a little too young to be out of the water? I decided to put him back in.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That tail is still huge from all the shots I've seen. He looks like he has a lot of absorbing to do before he should be out of the water.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

they are beautiful!!!!!!!! holy coW!!!!!!!!!!! that first picture has some intense coloring to him... and ya that one looks way too young to be outta the water lol hes gettin a lil excited to be out i guess? Anyways Congrats Jake


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I put him back in the water. Looks like he's been out for a little while, the water is starting to peel a layer of dead skin off (probably why his colors aren't so vibrant and it looks like there's a film). But he's moving around so I don't suspect there's any issue. He's by far the biggest of the three too (the smallest happens to be the first one out of the water, the largest still hasn't absorbed his tail yet!)


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats man.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice! I really don't like the look of that tailed froglet though - maybe it's just the picture but he doesn't look right to me.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Is it just me or does that last guy still seem to be a little too young to be out of the water just yet? He's pretty anxious to get going (he's a behemoth too... he's twice the size of the other two froglets I posted and he still hasn't resorbed his tail just yet!)


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I stand by what I said - something's not right with that tadpole.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well the tail its a little smaller, he might just be absorbing it slowly, what temp are you keeping him at?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

wowzer they are beautiful! ya that one guy does look a lil funny.... crazy lil froggie.....i bet he will be just fine once his tail absorbs though. Anyways great pics


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

He's definitely absorbing it slowly. I don't know exactly what temp I'm keeping him at as he's in a temp tank... but it should be right around 73 or 74.... Whatever temp I'm keeping him at, it's the same temp I kept the other two at. There's actually a fourth guy who popped his legs several days behind this one but whose tail is now the same size.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It's me again, Mister Doom and Gloom... He looks like he is retaining fluid too and I wouldn't be surprised if he's got some endocrine system problem. I don't think this froglet is going to be alright but best of luck.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> He's definitely absorbing it slowly. I don't know exactly what temp I'm keeping him at as he's in a temp tank... but it should be right around 73 or 74.... Whatever temp I'm keeping him at, it's the same temp I kept the other two at. There's actually a fourth guy who popped his legs several days behind this one but whose tail is now the same size.


that temp is a little low, raise it up a little up to 78-80


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics and congrats, what will you do with them initially? Do they stay in the tank with the parents or are they removed as soon as there out of the water?

best wishes

JAmie


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

deansie26 said:


> Great pics and congrats, what will you do with them initially? Do they stay in the tank with the parents or are they removed as soon as there out of the water?
> 
> best wishes
> 
> JAmie


They've been depositing in film canisters. So what I've done is as soon as their front legs pop I pull the film canisters and let their tail absorb for a couple of days before putting them in a temp tank. The temp tank has a little pool to allow the metamorphs to crawl out whenever they're read. The substrate is made entirely of flourite, it's crawling with springtails and it's got some good leaf litter coverage, but that's the extent of the tank. Point is, they're not in the parents' tank... I don't even let them morph out in the parents' tank.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> They've been depositing in film canisters. So what I've done is as soon as their front legs pop I pull the film canisters and let their tail absorb for a couple of days before putting them in a temp tank. The temp tank has a little pool to allow the metamorphs to crawl out whenever they're read. The substrate is made entirely of flourite, it's crawling with springtails and it's got some good leaf litter coverage, but that's the extent of the tank. Point is, they're not in the parents' tank... I don't even let them morph out in the parents' tank.


Thanx for that info jake-super, Ive counted 5 tads on the go in the viv so hope to have some little one's soon if im lucky


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Jake, any update on the strange frogpole?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

All four (including the behemoth that you thought was retaining water) are out of the water, taking down springs and looking just fine. Pictures will follow as soon as I get enough motivation to take them....


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

can't wait for some pics


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> All four (including the behemoth that you thought was retaining water) are out of the water, taking down springs and looking just fine. Pictures will follow as soon as I get enough motivation to take them....


That's awesome Jake . I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I made some unfulfilled promises. Here are the latest pictures of my little froglets.





































Above is the picture of the behemoth that John thought was retaining water. No such luck, fortunately for me  



















All four are doing well and taking down melanogasters. I have two more in the water.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

VERRRRRRRY COOL! cant wait!!! they look great man.


----------



## Bfirecat (Jun 26, 2010)

Those guys are absolutely stunning!


----------

